# Ridgid 300 motor and gearing



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a Ridgid 300 that needs a motor and gear box. The local distributor quoted me $1100 for materials and install, complete. I found the parts on ebay for 375. Is this a simple change out that I can easily figure out, or should I leave it to the pro's?


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> Hey guys, I have a Ridgid 300 that needs a motor and gear box. The local distributor quoted me $1100 for materials and install, complete. I found the parts on ebay for 375. Is this a simple change out that I can easily figure out, or should I leave it to the pro's?


My boss bought a motor and we just swapped it out our selves wasnt to bad. But then again the last couple of times we needed motors he brought it to the motor/machine shop because we have been busy. If you believe you can do it, I'd say give it a shot


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> Hey guys, I have a Ridgid 300 that needs a motor and gear box. The local distributor quoted me $1100 for materials and install, complete. I found the parts on ebay for 375. Is this a simple change out that I can easily figure out, or should I leave it to the pro's?


Will the time spent cost you anywhere near $725 in billable revenue? If so, let the guy that does it every day make the repair.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Will the time spent cost you anywhere near $725 in billable revenue? If so, let the guy that does it every day make the repair.


I really don't think so. I have examined the parts breakdown and I can't see more than a couple of bolts that can remove and replace the whole thing. An hour to remove and an hour to replace. I like to think that I charge alot but $700+ for 2 hours?.....Um, no thanks Ridgid guy's.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> I really don't think so. I have examined the parts breakdown and I can't see more than a couple of bolts that can remove and replace the whole thing. An hour to remove and an hour to replace. I like to think that I charge alot but $700+ for 2 hours?.....Um, no thanks Ridgid guy's.


Are you counting the time spent researching, prepping, and cleaning up? What if it does not go perfectly?


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Are you counting the time spent researching, prepping, and cleaning up? What if it does not go perfectly?


Well that gives me something to think about. I think I will attempt it, though. I will let you know if it becomes a nightmare!


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> Well that gives me something to think about. I think I will attempt it, though. I will let you know if it becomes a nightmare!


Good luck


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If ya a mechinic with basic mech tools.. gor for it and let us know..


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Take a few pics and share if you can. Good luck.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> Hey guys, I have a Ridgid 300 that needs a motor and gear box. The local distributor quoted me $1100 for materials and install, complete. I found the parts on ebay for 375. Is this a simple change out that I can easily figure out, or should I leave it to the pro's?












I had a manager that used to say it didn't matter if it was a diesel engine or a sewing machine, if a man is mechanically inclined, he'll be able to repair it. So go for it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I've replaced 2 of them with no problem at all. 1st one just went for it only took like 3 hours.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a Ridgid 535 that was in rough shape...I re-built it. It was not technically difficult.


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I bought a Ridgid 535 that was in rough shape...I re-built it. It was not technically difficult.


Beautiful work!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

philoplumb said:


> Beautiful work!












http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/ridgid-pipe-threader-535-a-25691/

Thanks. I posted a bunch of the pictures for that project in the link above ^.


----------

